# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ينتمي ولا ينتمي علامات كنا ندرسهم في متوسط وثانوي..

## المستحييل

كبرت وبداخلي نفس الشعور.. 


 قد اكون قد وجدت  في غير موقعي .. في مكان لا أنتمي اليه ولا بأي صوره من الصور.. 

في صغري لازمت الكثير من المواقف والصور فمنها مااسعدني لكوني طفله ومنها مالمني حين كبرت لعدم فهمي سابقا.. 

حين أقول بأني لاانتمي فأُنا اعنيها بكل نواحيها لاانتمي غريبه  مع مرور السنين انًبت نفسي لوجود تفكير كهذا بداخلي  وعنما كبرت فنضج تفكيري  عدت الى نفس التفكير ونفس الشعور بعدم الانتماء .. 

فما بالهم من حولي يخطئون لأجل مصالحهم يطلقون على الخطا صوابا وعلى الصواب خطا تفكيرهم يتعدى عقل الصواب الى الخطاء قد اكون وجدت بينهم مما المني لرؤيتي لخطاء ما واجباري على السكوت فهناك يهيج الصراع بداخلي  ايمكن ان يكون شعوري بعدم الانتماء هو سبب رفضي لافعالهم  وان رؤيتي لااخطاهم بسبب هدا الشعور ؟ 

لا.. هم مذنبون فانا فعلا غريبه  وهم مخطئون اخطاؤ حين حاولوا ان ان يجعلوني صوره مصغره عنهم فانا كيان خاص يترفع عن افعالهم عن اخطائهم  ولا يحتمل وجودي معهم .. فالغريب يبقى غريب .. 

لو كنت جزء منهم لما زدو من نقصي واجبروني على السكوت اجبروني على ان لا اسمع ولا اتكلم ولا ارئ  مناظر كم هي مزعجه  اصوات مرعبه  كلمات بداخلي تستنجد لإطلاق السراح ولكن ما من مجيب.. 

شعور يكبر بمرور الوقت واختناق يزدادا ولا هناك من منقذ ولا مجيب .. 

امرءه من دناءة الدنيا فقدت عقلها وبسبب الدنيا زادتها الما فوهبتها طفله .. 



ام بلا عقل طفله بلا موى بلا حضن بلا حنان به تترتمي جنون التف بامها فلم تكتفي بفقد عقلها بل فقدت روحها فدهبت بعيدا الى السماء هناك طفله في الزويا تترتمي  تشعر بالم الظلم اللذي حل بها  لا ام لااب لا اسرة لها تتنتمي  ضياع كامل  لانور لاامل  بكاء يلحق به النحيب فبأي لغه انطق للتعبير والتنفيس عما بداخلي من الم .. الى من قرى كلماتي قد تكون من خيالي وقد تكون جزء من واقعي  



فلا تتاثرون كثيرا بها  .. 

فالخيال ابلغ من الواقع احيانا ... ينتمي ولا  ينتمي علامات كنا ندرسهم في متوسط وثانوي..! 

المستحيل.....

----------


## كبرياء

*مٍـرٍآآحِـبُـ ..؛
قِـدُ نٍـشُـعُـرٍ بُـآلغٌـرٍبُـهُــ وٍسِـطَ آلجَـمٍـيًـعُـ ..
تِـجَـتِـآحِـنٍـآ مٍـوٍجَـهُــ عُــآصِـَفٍـهُــ مٍـنٍـ ألمٍـ يًـبُـعُـثَـرٍنٍــآ ..
نٍـغٌـوٍصِـ بُـآحِـثَـيًـنٍـ عُـنٍـ مٍـأوٍىٍ لدُمٍـوٍعُـنٍـآ ..
لگنٍـنٍـآ نٍـجَـدُ أنٍـ شُـعُـوٍرٍنٍـآ ذِلگـ .. 
گآنٍـ غٌـرٍيًـبُـ حِـَقِـآ .. مٍـؤلمٍـ رٍبُـمٍـآ ..
إلآ أنٍـهُـ خٍـآطَئ ...
فٍـلآزٍآل أحِـبُـآبُـنٍـآ يًـبُـحِـثَـوٍنٍـ عُـنٍـ بُـسِـمٍـهُــ يًـرٍسِـمٍـوٍنٍـهُـآ لشُـَفٍـآتِـنٍـآ ..
وٍلآزٍآل هُـنٍـآگ مٍـنٍـ يًـنٍـتِـظِرٍ مٍـنٍـآ آلبُـوٍحِـ .. وٍآلآبُـتِـسِـآمٍـهُــ ..
سِـلمٍـ َقِـلمٍـگ آلرٍآآآآئعُـ مٍـسِـتِـحِـيًـليًـ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ حِـيًـآآتِـيًـ ..
مٍـآنٍـنٍـحِـرٍمٍـ جَـدُيًـدُگـ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..
تِـحِــيًـآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء ...
*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أشكر أناملك الذهبية على ماخطه لنا
بانتظار مواضيعك
موفقة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
* وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*فعلاً كل إنسان يتمنى أن يكون*
* له كيانه الخاص به..*

*شخصيته الاستقلاليه*

*المختلفة عن جميع من حوله..*

*ليس بالضرورة أن نختلف كلياً عن الآخرين ..*
*ولكن يبقى هناك شيئ يميز كلاً منا..* 

*غاليتي المستحيل..*
*جميل جداً أن يكون للانسان قدرة*
* على دمج خيال بواقع..*
*يلمس القراء كل ذلك* 
*من خلال حسكِ الرائع..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله..*
*ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين.*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يطلقون على الخطأ صواب وعلى الصواب خطأ
توقفت ماليا عند هذه الكلمه 
فعرفت بأن الناس فعلا بين تنتمي ولا تنتمي
يعطيك العافية يالمتحير على هيك موضوع جميل

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلمو ة على الموضوع 
يعطيك العافية

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كلمات اكثر من رائعه


نرى اشياء غريبه ونحن عائشون في هذه الدنيا


نتعلم منها وسنظل نتعلم


مشكوره خيتو على هالموضوع ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الكثير من الناس حولنا ،،*
*ينتمون لـ الفصيلهـ البشريهـ ،،*
*و أفعالهم بعيدة كل البعد عن الأنسان البشري الحق ،،*
*و كثيراً ،،*
*ما تواجهنا تصرفات ،، و أفعال نندهش أنها تصدر من بني الأنسان ،،*
*و نشعر لا إراديا بـ عدم الأنتماء ،،*
*لا لشيء سوى أنهم ،،*
*أصبحو يعدون وحوش لا أناس ،،*
*سلم نبض قلمكـ الراااائع أُخيهـ ،،*
*حرف واقعي ،،*
*صور واقعنا المرير ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## المستحييل

_كبرياء.._
_اللؤلؤ المكنون.._
_دمعه على السطور.._
_عفاف الهدى.._
_حفيدة الرسول.._
_الامل الوردي .._
_للدموع احساس.._

_شكرا على المرور الحلو والجميل.._
_المستحيل.._

----------


## نبض قلب

كلمآت جميله غآليتي دآئمآ تمنى أن نكون في قلب من نحب ولكن ..
بعض النآس يتعبرونآ أشخآص عآديين ولكن بعد أن نتخلى عنهمـ يعرفون قيمتنآ ..
عزيزتي المستحيل ..
كلمآت تبعث القلق في نفس قآرئهآ ولكن أبعد الله عنك ِ كل حزن وقلق ..
تحياتي
أختك ِ 
نبض قلب

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

المستحيل  



موفقة عزيزتي  


رائعة   انتي  وقلمك  الذي ينتمي  الى الابداع  


لا تتركينا ننتظر  جديدك  كثيراً 

_فيض  ودي لك _

----------


## المستحييل

_نبض قلب.._

_sweet magic.._

_شكرا لكم على المرور الحلو ..._

_المستحيل.._

----------


## نُون

مساء النور
الإنتماء ،
و عدم الإنتماء ،،
الكيان الخاص ،
و تحكم العامة ،،،
كل اؤلئك معطيات  ،
انتهت به معادلتك الصغيرة ،
البسيطة ،
و خرجت بمجموع نتائجي معقول اصطنعته بنفسك دون مساعدة من احد ،
شكراً جزيلاً لك
تحياتي ،

----------


## Princess

ما استشعرته هنا
انك تنتمين لعالم العفويه .. 
عالم رائع قد يرهقنا احيانا ويستبب لنا بالمشاكل .. 
الا انه من افضل العوالم في دنيانا
حيث لا مجال للمجامله والأفصاح فيه سيد المواقف..
فضفضه من خيالك اشبه بحكايه .. اتمنى ان لا تكون واقعيه
اسأل الله لك السعاده
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

